# 21 year old Johnsen Skiff



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Long time lurker, this page is funner from the side-lines sometimes. This is a new to me 21 year old Johnsen Skiff with a 2021 Suzuki 25 hp. Still learnng the bow-stearing trick while running and definately has a haul-slap while poling...but yeah im digging this thing!! My last skiff was a 14 ft Kennedy Craft and she was nick-named " no sudden movements" for a reason🤦🏻‍♂️😜 now i have one more foot in length and width, cheers🍺🍺!!!!
View attachment 188809
View attachment 188809
View attachment 188809


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice skiff. Looks similar to my Ankona.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a sweet boat kinda like my first boat i owned!very fishy and user friendly 👍 ive read where several people fill in that chine at bow to stop the slap but i never did mine caught plenty of fish aslo Plenty!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one cool boat


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

creekrunner said:


> Nice skiff. Looks similar to my Ankona.


Yeah its basically the Native but without the chime. You getting the bow-steering thing?? I had to add a grab-bar after the first week because she nearly threw me out twice…twice!!😜✌🏼


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Snookncranny said:


> Yeah its basically the Native but without the chime. You getting the bow-steering thing?? I had to add a grab-bar after the first week because she nearly threw me out twice…twice!!😜✌🏼


Yes, I plan on adding the grab bar. I want to design it so I can mount my bottom machine on it, add 2 rod holders and have a back rest for the Yeti cooler seat. I still have to get a cushion made for the Yeti. 

What is the bow steering thing?


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Sweet looking classic!


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

creekrunner said:


> Yes, I plan on adding the grab bar. I want to design it so I can mount my bottom machine on it, add 2 rod holders and have a back rest for the Yeti cooler seat. I still have to get a cushion made for the Yeti.
> 
> What is the bow steering thing?


The bow being so sharp it tends to (slice) grab the water, then chooses a direction (at random), and the stern shoots out…all very fast and almost in one motion!! Get the grab bar!!😜💦😜 i was under the impression it would ride smoother in a chop…i was wrong!!!🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

I bought her from a guy on this page a few months back. She looks like this now. I put the rod holders on the platform to save cock-pit space🐳🐳


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Love the deck layout. What a beautiful boat.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah the sea deck? and keel guard are nice touches 👌


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Yeah the sea deck? and keel guard are nice touches 👌


The keel was raw from previous owner so it was cheaper than re-glassing. The deck is a Knock-off brand from ebay, a quarter the cost…we’ll see. Tnx🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------

